# 17 Sep 2016 - Explosions in NJ and NY



## The Bread Guy (17 Sep 2016)

If this media report (initial reports caveats, as usual) is correct, good to hear no injuries ...


> An explosive device detonated on Saturday morning before an annual New Jersey road race benefiting U.S. Marines and sailors, authorities said.
> 
> The pipe bomb had been inside a trash can on the boardwalk in Seaside Park, N.J., the Associated Press reported.
> 
> Thousands of people were set to take part in the 5K race, which has since been canceled. Runners were expected to pass by that area of the boardwalk at the time of the explosion, but the start of the race was delayed when an unattended backpack was found, the AP reported ...


More via Google News here.


----------



## mariomike (17 Sep 2016)

In Manhattan,

FDNY Div 7 reports 26 civilians injured in explosion all green tag, IED was in a dumpster. 

Sending Rescue Task Force in.

FDNY Field Com states have all responding units fully geared up in Proper Rescue Task Force gear.

Field Com states EMS units needed for Rescue Task Force are on scene or on the way. 

Trains have been shut down under the location.


----------



## VinceW (17 Sep 2016)

This wasn't done by Muslims since true Muslims aren't terrorists is the first thing liberals will be desperately trying to explain how it is to us in their Whitey is the only enemy pathetic beliefs.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Sep 2016)

Why don't we wait until the investigation has determined who's the dickhead responsible first before slinging blame.


----------



## McG (17 Sep 2016)

VinceW said:
			
		

> This wasn't done by Muslims since true Muslims aren't terrorists is the first thing liberals will be desperately trying to explain how it is to us in their Whitey is the only enemy pathetic beliefs.


Not the place for this.


----------



## McG (17 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> FDNY Div 7 reports 26 civilians injured in explosion all green tag, IED was in a dumpster.



Do you have a source.  CBC mentions explosion, but does not state there was a bomb.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/nyc-explosion-1.3767628


----------



## mariomike (17 Sep 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> Do you have a source.  CBC mentions explosion, but does not state there was a bomb.



http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/8535/web

FDNY Field Com calling for 2 RAC (Recuperation and Care) units. They have cookies and juice.  

Clever attack if interested,
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKZXlwSA1Da/?hl=en

RTF staging and waiting orders.

Police dogs searching for secondary device; #FDNY confirms 25 injuries; 24 minor 1 serious.
https://twitter.com/JoshEiniger7/status/777325312556339200

FDNY command post confirming with units on ballistic gear needed.

Everyone at FDNY is in place. Incident seems to have plateaued for the moment. NYPD is active.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Sep 2016)

Just happened a few minutes ago.  Multiple injured reported. 

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/world/nyc-explosion-1.3767628


----------



## McG (17 Sep 2016)

Reporting of 25 injured and all expected to survive.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> IED was in a dumpster.



Likely why the casualties are low/minor injuries. A steel dumpster would not be my ideal choice of container, unless you literally filled the thing with explosives. 

Also, Seaside park is only 82 miles away, possible same bomber/terror cell?


----------



## mariomike (17 Sep 2016)

Pic of the dumpster.
https://twitter.com/NYPDCT/status/777325696150634501

A possible secondary device has been located @ 27th Street, 6th - 7th Avenues. 

Primary explosive device is for civilians ... secondary device waits for the First Responders. 

NYPD Police Officers for the 10th Pct were on patrol and witnessed the blast. 29 Injures. - NYPD Commissioner 

Commissioner Nigro states Fire Units heard the blast. 1 of the 29 injures is serious.  

Mayor de Blasio giving the standard "Comfort a nervous public" speech. 

Mayor de Blasio states it appears there is no indication of terrorism. 

NYPD states they have video of the blast. 

Unconfirmed report that the suspicious device on 27th st is a pressure cooker, like Boston.

Surveillance Video shows moment of IED Explosion at W 23 St & 6th Ave 
https://twitter.com/AlwaysActions/status/777350493295218688


----------



## sharonpope (18 Sep 2016)

I hope they won't link this to the Muslims like always, proper investigation should be carried out before such claims. Thank God nobody was killed in the incidents.


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Sep 2016)

sharonpope said:
			
		

> I hope they won't link this to the Muslims like always, proper investigation should be carried out before such claims. Thank God nobody was killed in the incidents.



 :


----------



## mariomike (18 Sep 2016)

sharonpope said:
			
		

> I hope they won't link this to the Muslims like always, proper investigation should be carried out before such claims.



I agree.

Unfortunately, when you have a record as long as your arm, you tend to be a "usual suspect".

A bad apple in every barrel sort of thing.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2016)

A bit of the latest from the NYT, shared under the Fair Dealing provisions of the _Copyright Act (R.S.C., 1985, c. C-42)_ ...


> ... *Where was the explosion?*
> 
> The police commissioner, James P. O’Neill, said it happened in front of 131 West 23rd Street around 8:30 p.m. Witnesses said the explosion seemed to have come from a Dumpster on a sidewalk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Sep 2016)

Two IEDs going off less than  100kms of each other in the same 24 hour period seems a little too auspicious.


----------



## mariomike (18 Sep 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Two IEDs going off less than  100kms of each other in the same 24 hour period seems a little too auspicious.



Three, if we include the pressure cooker that was discovered in time.

In other news,

ST. CLOUD, Minn. (AP) — Eight people were injured during a stabbing attack at a Minnesota shopping mall that ended with the suspected attacker — who was dressed in a private security uniform and made references to Allah — shot dead by an off-duty police officer, authorities said.
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/f05eb8439c394c4eb1d88bb0a967902e/police-respond-report-shooting-stabbing-mall?utm_campaign=SocialFlow&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=AP

"The suspect made at least one reference to Allah during the attack and asked at least one person whether they were Muslim."


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Three, if we include the pressure cooker that was discovered in time.



The pot thickens.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Sep 2016)

Also a mass stabbing Saturday night.  Probably unrelated. 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/09/18/minnesota-mall-attacker-referenced-allah-before-stabbing-rampage-police-chief-says.html


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Three, if we include the pressure cooker that was discovered in time.



And that's if there aren't  a few more around. 

It seems like they may have detonated the primary device with the idea of catching the cordon forces with secondary devices. A pretty standard tactic for seasoned bad guys, if indeed that's who these perps happen to be.

I always hated these kinds of ops. It can take forever to clear the area.


----------



## mariomike (18 Sep 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> It seems like they may have detonated the primary device with the idea of catching the cordon forces with secondary devices.



I guess the idea is to kill First Responders?

FDNY Rescue Task Force Paramedics last night. These aren't Tactical Paramedics. Every FDNY Paramedic is now RTF. They were only issued their Ballistic PPE recently. 

2:40 AM - 18 Sep 2016 "FDNY is reducing its footprint in the hot zone area; still has a rescue task force on standby as authorities canvass for other devices."

( FDNY took over NYC EMS on 17 March, 1996. )


----------



## George Wallace (18 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Three, if we include the pressure cooker that was discovered in time.
> 
> In other news,
> 
> ...



Interesting, to say the least.  Meanwhile in Calgary, there was a case of a man attacking people, and wounding a police officer, with a long knife/machete:

http://globalnews.ca/news/2946766/large-police-presence-at-marlborough-mall-after-reports-of-an-officer-involved-incident/


Some may think that these timings are coincidence; some will definitely be taking a look for a pattern and link.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I guess the idea is to kill First Responders?
> 
> FDNY Rescue Task Force Paramedics last night. These aren't Tactical Paramedics. Every FDNY Paramedic is now RTF. They were only issued their Ballistic PPE recently.
> 
> ...



Actually, the idea is to kill 'second responders', like Senior Officers, media, and crime scene investigators etc. As in this infamous incident: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrenpoint_ambush

That's why it always pays to watch those gripping televised 'on scene media scrums' on TV... you never know when it will suddenly get more exciting.


----------



## mariomike (18 Sep 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> ... you never know when it will suddenly get more exciting.



During the war, before remote control, Lancasters, "...the remaining 25% of the 500 lb long-delay fused to explode at any time between 6 and 144 hours after impact."

And what about the cost of security? 

“We have no reason to believe at this time that there is any further immediate threat,” Cuomo added, but “close to 1,0000 extra police and national guard people” will police bus, train and subway stations when New York goes back to work on Monday, a measure Cuomo said was “prudent”.
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/live/2016/sep/18/manhattan-explosion-several-injured-in-blast-rolling-report?CMP=edit_2221


----------



## McG (18 Sep 2016)

So, the explosion and bomb on NY were definitely deliberate but there are no links to terrorism.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/intentional-explosion-injures-29-in-manhattan-second-device-found-blocks-away

?


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Sep 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Actually, the idea is to kill 'second responders', like Senior Officers, media, and crime scene investigators etc. As in this infamous incident: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrenpoint_ambush
> 
> That's why it always pays to watch those gripping televised 'on scene media scrums' on TV... you never know when it will suddenly get more exciting.


Years ago I discussed the incident with an NCO from the QOH who was commanding "recce platoon" and had just received orders from the CO before Sunray departed for the scene.


----------



## mariomike (18 Sep 2016)

Governor Cuomo says the NYC bomber(s) will be brought to justice.

That is not always the case,

UNSOLVED BOMBINGS
New York City, New York
https://www.fbi.gov/wanted/seeking-info/unsolved-bombings

https://www.fbi.gov/wanted/seeking-info/unsolved-bombings/download.pdf

All 29 injured people released from the hospital - FDNY Commissioner Nigro

Short version: No one knows who did this or why they did it. - Mayor de Blasio


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Sep 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> So, the explosion and bomb on NY were definitely deliberate but there are no links to terrorism.
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/intentional-explosion-injures-29-in-manhattan-second-device-found-blocks-away
> 
> ?



It's interesting how they can state there is no link to terrorism yet have no suspects  :-\


----------



## mariomike (18 Sep 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Also a mass stabbing Saturday night.  Probably unrelated.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/09/18/minnesota-mall-attacker-referenced-allah-before-stabbing-rampage-police-chief-says.html



ISIS Claims Responsibility for St. Cloud Mall Attack 
http://kstp.com/news/st-cloud-police-crossroads-mall-report-shooting-stabbing/4267007/
An Islamic State-run news agency claims the man who stabbed and wounded eight people at a mall in Minnesota before being shot dead by an off-duty police officer was a "soldier of the Islamic State."

"...he asked at least one person if they were Muslim before assaulting them," 

Under the circumstances, that would be an easy question to answer!


----------



## George Wallace (18 Sep 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> It's interesting how they can state there is no link to terrorism yet have no suspects  :-\



They are not saying that.  What they are saying is that there are currently no links to terrorism; that they are investigating to determine whom is responsible and why.  The investigation will take time to determine all the facts.  Until then, they are not jumping to conclusions.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> MCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The quote I'm reading says ...


> Gov. Andrew Cuomo said Sunday that an explosion that rocked a crowded Manhattan neighbourhood, injuring 29 people, *doesn’t appear to be linked* to international terrorism ...


George fast-type beat me to it ...  ;D

In fact, how's this for further nuance?


> Police in New York are appealing to the public for information after an explosion in the Manhattan neighborhood of Chelsea injured 29 people late Saturday. Authorities called the blast "an intentional act."
> 
> *New York Governor Andrew Cuomo labeled the incident an "act of terrorism" at a news conference on Sunday morning, but specified that there is no evidence of "international terrorism."* ...



Let's not forget the "breaking news" caveats - attached - as this one unfolds.


----------



## mariomike (18 Sep 2016)

‘There will be more’: Chilling 911 call after the Chelsea explosion
http://nypost.com/2016/09/18/there-will-be-more-chilling-911-call-after-the-chelsea-explosion/

"I’m looking at the explosion down the block. There will be more,” the unidentified male said, claiming to be standing at 23rd Street and Seventh Avenue.

Investigators have obtained surveillance video of a person placing another unexploded device — a pressure-cooker bomb — that was later removed from 27th Street.

That device was found by an older woman who was phoned by a friend checking on her in the wake of the explosion around 8:30 p.m. Saturday, sources said.

The woman went outside her home and noticed the bomb inside a plastic bag, then called 911.

Initial analysis of the garbage Dumpster that was ripped apart in the blast suggests whatever blew up was placed outside the bin, sources said.

The blast pattern shows the metal is bent inward, and an explosion inside the Dumpster would have bent the metal outward, sources said.

Meanwhile, sources said investigators were “vetting” an online Tumblr page on which someone claiming to be “the NY Bomber” took responsibility for the blast and said the motive was a response to anti-gay “violence and oppression.”

“I did it because I cannot stand society. I cannot live in a world where homosexuals like myself as well as the rest of the LGBTQ+ community are looked down upon by society,” one post says.
http://nypost.com/2016/09/18/there-will-be-more-chilling-911-call-after-the-chelsea-explosion/

Meanwhile in District of Columbia,
2 Dead and 7 Injured in Washington D.C. Shooting. 
http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Shooting-in-Southeast-DC-393848481.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2016)

Well, HERE's an interesting lead being followed up by the authorities -- usual initial reports caveats apply...


> An online manifesto by a person claiming responsibility for an explosion in Chelsea that injured 29 people has been discovered, and police confirmed Sunday they are investigating the blog’s validity.
> 
> The following is the complete manifesto from an individual claiming responsibility for Saturday night’s attack.
> 
> ...


The Tumblr account this came from is no more.

W.  T.  F.  ???


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Sep 2016)

Blow people up, that's a perfect way to endear people to your cause.  :facepalm:


----------



## mariomike (18 Sep 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> W.  T.  F.  ???



Don't they usually have nuts claiming responsibility for high profile crimes, and lots of false leads and false confessions?

Sometimes informants wait for the reward to get high enough before they drop a dime.

NYPD is still trying to solve this bombing that killed two of their detectives and injured several more:
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/75-years-later-the-deadly-bombing-that-rocked-the-new-york-worlds-fair-is-still-unsolved

Who were the perps? Communists? The Bund? IRA? Irate Christians? Who knows?


----------



## AbdullahD (18 Sep 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Blow people up, that's a perfect way to endear people to your cause.  :facepalm:



Something is not right with this confession... I would  not be suprised at all if it was a misdirection attempt.

It just does not make sense why would lgbt target a armed forces charity run? That seems to be more a daesh or blm move...


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Sep 2016)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> It just does not make sense why would lgbt target a armed forces charity run?



Former military member booted out during don't ask, don't tell inquisitions?

Daesh is usually very quick to grab spotlight if its one of their followers, and they haven't claimed this yet (but claimed the knife attack). Signs are pointing to a domestic terror suspect, or a botched murder that was styled to look like a terror attack.

We need to make sure that if this bombing was conducted due to a push for ideological or political change, we brand them as terrorists. Not doing so would reinforce to the Muslim community that we only call muslims who conduct attacks as terrorists. We cannot be afraid of the terrorist label, lets call a spade a spade.


----------



## cupper (18 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Meanwhile in District of Columbia,
> 2 Dead and 7 Injured in Washington D.C. Shooting.
> http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Shooting-in-Southeast-DC-393848481.html



I would chalk this up to another Saturday Night in South East DC. More than likely a case of a neighborhood turf war or settling of scores, with several bystanders taking hits.

Unfortunately this is more common than not in certain sections of DC, especially south of the Anacostia River. It's rare to go more than two nights in a row without a report of shots being fired, more than a week without someone being hit by gunfire. Weekends usually generate several incidents.

Nowhere near as bad as Chicago, but significant enough.

*UPDATE: DC Police are stating that this may have been the result of a neighborhood dispute. *


----------



## AbdullahD (18 Sep 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Former military member booted out during don't ask, don't tell inquisitions?
> 
> Daesh is usually very quick to grab spotlight if its one of their followers, and they haven't claimed this yet (but claimed the knife attack). Signs are pointing to a domestic terror suspect, or a botched murder that was styled to look like a terror attack.
> 
> We need to make sure that if this bombing was conducted due to a push for ideological or political change, we brand them as terrorists. Not doing so would reinforce to the Muslim community that we only call muslims who conduct attacks as terrorists. We cannot be afraid of the terrorist label, lets call a spade a spade.



Very good points and I did not think of them. I just have a hard time thinking my gay friends could do this. Im very biased here, sorry, maybe that is why I can not connect the two in my head easily.

But just so everyone knows my definition of terrorist is anyone who does acts to scare or did an act that scared people.

So we just have to figure out what kind of pos terrorist he is. (This is just my definition, nothing else)


----------



## mariomike (18 Sep 2016)

NYPD: Pressure-Cooker Device Trigger Malfunctions, Emblazoned With Islamic Crescent Moon & Star
http://truepundit.com/nypd-pressure-cooker-device-trigger-malfunctions-emblazoned-with-islamic-crescent-moon-star/
In what is likely the first overt sign that the attacks are linked to Islamic terrorism, sources noted the pressure cooker lid was emblazoned with a drawing of the crescent moon and star, the internationally-recognized symbol of Islam.

"The bombing was in the most heavily LGBT area of the city, Chelsea,. 
This is where Stonewall Riots happened, with the birth of gay rights 
and the creation of Gay Pride. Was this a deliberate attack on the gays 
of America, like another Orlando? Clearly the most likely victims would 
have been a good number of gays and lesbians out for the evening."

The new FDNY CounterTerrorism Task Force. Deployed last night in Manhattan. 

Investigators exploring possibility NJ, NY blasts linked to same bombers due to apparently similar cell phones.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> We need to make sure that if this bombing was conducted due to a push for ideological or political change, we brand them as terrorists.


 :nod:


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Sep 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> They are not saying that.  What they are saying is that there are currently no links to terrorism; that they are investigating to determine whom is responsible and why.  The investigation will take time to determine all the facts.  Until then, they are not jumping to conclusions.



You're right. How I read it originally it came across that they were trying too quick to say it had nothing to do with Terrorism when I figured they had no idea either way. I suppose they could have also said the Irish aren't suspected either.

I think one of the issues is that just like PTSD was hijacked by the AF community so too is terrorism seemingly pushed to be automatically associated with middle east Islamic attackers.  Or that's peoples automatic reaction when they hear the T-word.


----------



## cupper (18 Sep 2016)

NBC Nightly News is reporting that federal sources suspect that the material used in the bomb that did detonate on 23rd Street may have been Tannerite.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Sep 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> NBC Nightly News is reporting that federal sources suspect that the material used in the bomb that did detonate on 23rd Street may have been Tannerite.



There's been at least 4 tannerite deaths  (including a suicide)  and 2 severed legs from people misusing that stuff. 
If. It was used in the bomb wouldn't  the bombers have had to blast it with a high velocity bullet?


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> NBC Nightly News is reporting that federal sources suspect that the material used in the bomb that did detonate on 23rd Street may have been Tannerite.


That's what The Associated Press is saying, too ...


> ... The New Jersey device contained evidence of a black powder, while *the device that exploded in Manhattan had residue from an explosive called Tannerite*, said a federal law enforcement official.
> 
> The official wasn't authorized to discuss details of the ongoing investigation and spoke to the AP on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> Tannerite is often used in target shooting to mark a shot with a cloud of smoke and small explosion ...


More on Tannerite (usual GIGO caveats for Wikipedia) here.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Sep 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> There's been at least 4 tannerite deaths  (including a suicide)  and 2 severed legs from people misusing that stuff.
> If. It was used in the bomb wouldn't  the bombers have had to blast it with a high velocity bullet?



Easy enough to circumvent, charge at end of pipe, detonator fires a round into the main charge.

Would also explain why the other charges didn't detonate, lots of stuff to go wrong when you have to set it off that way.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2016)

*IF* it's true that Tannerite was involved, and *IF* it's found to be homemade, I predict it'll become a *LOT* harder to buy certain types of instant cold packs.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Easy enough to circumvent, charge at end of pipe, detonator fires a round into the main charge.


And if it's the shock wave of the impacting bullet that sets it off, I suspect a blasting cap/detonator could do the same thing, no?


----------



## brihard (18 Sep 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> *IF* it's true that Tannerite was involved, and *IF* it's found to be homemade, I predict it'll become a *LOT* harder to buy certain types of instant cold packs.



The Ammonium Nitrate cold packs are already being diverted for 'shake and bake' Methamphetamine production, and more and more of the producers have reformulated to use Calcium Ammonium Nitrate. If they're being used for HME, that will likely be the regulatory death knell of the availability of Ammonium Nitrate in commercial first aid products.


----------



## mariomike (18 Sep 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Well, HERE's an interesting lead being followed up by the authorities -- usual initial reports caveats apply...The Tumblr account this came from is no more.
> 
> W.  T.  F.  ???



False Alarm.

Person falsely claims responsibility for Chelsea explosion in online manifesto, sources say
http://pix11.com/2016/09/18/__trashed-31/
NEW YORK — An individual who penned an online manifesto claiming responsibility for an explosion in Chelsea that injured 29 people has determined to be linked to North Carolina, and not the NYC-area attack, multiple sources said Sunday.

The manifesto — "I'm the NY Bomber: This is will be my manifesto"  — was discovered the day after Saturday night's attack.

Meanwhile, in Brooklyn, probably another false alarm, but gotta check it out...

Brooklyn: Bedford Ave & Dekalb, @NYPD79Pct calling a level 1 mobilization for a suspicious package at the location.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Sep 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And if it's the shock wave of the impacting bullet that sets it off, I suspect a blasting cap/detonator could do the same thing, no?



Not sure, an ammo tech/EOD-qual Engineer could probably pick apart ignition methods significantly better.

I did find some data that indicated you needed to have at least a 40 gr projectile traveling at over 2000 ft/s, and that a pointed bullet provides more kinetic energy to a smaller place to the explosive than a blunt bullet.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Sep 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And if it's the shock wave of the impacting bullet that sets it off, I suspect a blasting cap/detonator could do the same thing, no?



Guess it depends on the energy those put out?  A shotgun won't set it off, nor I believe a pistol. I think it needs to be around the 2000FPS mark?


----------



## cupper (18 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, in Brooklyn, probably another false alarm, but gotta check it out...
> 
> Brooklyn: Bedford Ave & Dekalb, @NYPD79Pct calling a level 1 mobilization for a suspicious package at the location.



I suspect there will be quite a few each day for the forseeable future until they nail the perp.


----------



## McG (18 Sep 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And if it's the shock wave of the impacting bullet that sets it off, I suspect a blasting cap/detonator could do the same thing, no?


Generally, all stable explosives require a shockwave for initiation, and they all generate a shockwave. C4 gets its initiating shockwave from the det cord.  The det cord gets a lesser shockwave from an electric or non-electric det.  The dets will go without a shockwave; they are the dangerous part of the whole explosive train.


----------



## mariomike (19 Sep 2016)

Three pipe bombs and 2 smaller devices at a train station in Elizabeth, NJ. Service along the NE Corridor shut down.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/federal-agents-arrest-people-linked-chelsea-bombing-article-1.2797378?cid=bitly

FBI arrests five people near Verrazano Bridge in possible connection to Chelsea bombing after bomb cache find in New Jersey

Federal agents busted five people in Brooklyn in a possible connection to the Chelsea bombing late Sunday, law enforcement sources said.

The suspects were in a “vehicle of interest” heading east at around 9:30 p.m. on the Belt Parkway from the Verrazano-Narrows Bridge., FBI officials confirmed.

A weapons stash was found inside the SUV, sources revealed.

Meanwhile, authorities discovered three pipe bombs and two smaller devices at a train station in Elizabeth, the law enforcement source said.

The bomb robot probe shuttered train service along the Northeast Corridor between Newark Airport and Penn Station due to the police investigation, according to NYC emergency management officials.

An Instagram account for New York State Sen. Marty Golden, citing the NYPD, said the Belt Parkway arrests had “a possible connection to the bombing” in Chelsea.

Update from the NYPD: About an hour ago, the FBI took several individuals into custody on the Belt Parkway in the area underneath the Verrazano Bridge, with a possible connection to the bombing last night in Chelsea 

The FBI said no one has been charged and the investigation is ongoing. 














----------



## vonGarvin (19 Sep 2016)

CNN Television reports they are looking for Ahmed Khan Rahami.


----------



## Lightguns (19 Sep 2016)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> CNN Television reports they are looking for Ahmed Khan Rahami.



If I were a New Yorker, I would be more worried about the mayor and governor's need to come out before the evidence and do everything possible to not blame the islamists with some of the most amazing convoluted language in the history of political PC.  They were almost pathological in their need to convince everyone, very PC.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Sep 2016)

The St Cloud attacker was a foreign born muslim and a person of interest in the Chelsea bombing is a naturalized US citizen from Afghanistan Ahmad Khan Rahami.

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/09/mn-somali-stabber-nyc-afghan-bomber-foreign-born-islamists/


----------



## mariomike (19 Sep 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> If I were a New Yorker, I would be more worried about the mayor and governor's need to come out before the evidence and do everything possible to not blame the islamists with some of the most amazing convoluted language in the history of political PC.  They were almost pathological in their need to convince everyone, very PC.



Governor Cuomo and Mayor de Blasio are both Democrats.

NPR

September 17, 2016·

One Trump Side-Effect: Democrats Are Reaching Out To Muslim Voters
http://www.npr.org/2016/09/17/494272484/one-trump-side-effect-democrats-are-reaching-out-to-muslim-voters


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Governor Cuomo and Mayor de Blasio are both Democrats.
> 
> NPR
> 
> ...




Yes, indeed they are, but _Da'esh_/ISIL/ISIS and all the other assorted _jihadi_/extremist groups are "reaching out" to Donald Trump every time they blow up something or, worse, someone ... my _guess_ is that on or two more of these attacks and a few Democratic blue states will turn Republican red  in November, making the electoral college votes much, much closer than anyone anticipated just a couple of months ago.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2016)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Yes, indeed they are, but _Da'esh_/ISIL/ISIS and all the other assorted _jihadi_/extremist groups are "reaching out" to Donald Trump every time they blow up something or, worse, someone ... my _guess_ is that on or two more of these attacks and a few Democratic blue states will turn Republican red  in November, making the electoral college votes much, much closer than anyone anticipated just a couple of months ago.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> If I were a New Yorker, I would be more worried about the mayor and governor's need to come out before the evidence and do everything possible to not blame the islamists with some of the most amazing convoluted language in the history of political PC.  They were almost pathological in their need to convince everyone, very PC.


Yeah, nothing like saying you're not sure when you're not sure - here's the latest quote:


> ... Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo, who said on Sunday that the attack did not appear to have a link to international terrorism, said *new evidence might change that thinking*.
> 
> “I would not be surprised if we did have a foreign connection to the act,” he said on CNN on Monday morning ...


How dare he not guess ...


----------



## Lightguns (19 Sep 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Yeah, nothing like saying you're not sure when you're not sure - here's the latest quote:How dare he not guess ...



No one is expecting him to guess.  A simple statement that he will wait for his experts to decide on the evidence was sufficient.  This is what political leaders used to do before the PC pandering age.  WAIT, in effect he did guess by going straight to "the attack did not appear to have a link to international terrorism" to pander to the voters he is reaching out to.  His after thoughts were just an attempt to pacify his core voters that he takes for granted.  Again, keep your pandering mouth shut and let the evidence speak.  But really, once they started talking cellphone activated bombs, I kind of figured it was not Gamergaters trying to get even for a lack of HALO game updates........


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> ... in effect he did guess by going straight to "the attack did not appear to have a link to international terrorism" to pander to the voters he is reaching out to ...





> ... The mayor called the explosion “an intentional act” but said at a news conference late on Saturday night that there was no known connection to terrorism ...


"We don't have information right now indicating x" =/= a "guess" ("an opinion that one reaches or to which one commits oneself on the basis of probability alone or in the absence of any evidence whatever")


			
				Lightguns said:
			
		

> ... once they started talking cellphone activated bombs, I kind of figured it was not Gamergaters trying to get even for a lack of HALO game updates........


_Very_ true, dat ...


----------



## George Wallace (19 Sep 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> No one is expecting him to guess.  A simple statement that he will wait for his experts to decide on the evidence was sufficient.



Ummmm.  In the Press scrums I saw, that is exactly what the Mayor, Chief of Police, etc. were all saying.


----------



## mariomike (19 Sep 2016)

Ahmad Khan Rahami the suspect wanted in NYC, NJ bombings is in custody after shooting two Police Officers.
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/manhattan/man-wanted-nyc-nj-bombings-arrested-shooting-police-officer-article-1.2797960?utm_content=buffer8ebd5&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=buffer&utm_source=facebook.com

It is being reported, by Reuters among others, that two police officers were shot in the shootout with Ahmad Khan Rahami that preceded his capture in Linden, New Jersey. 

Reuters quotes Elizabeth mayor Chris Bollwage as saying one officer was hit in the protective vest and the other in the hand: sources cited by other media organisations say both officers are expected to survive.


----------



## Haggis (19 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Ahmad Khan Rahami the suspect wanted in NYC, NJ bombings is in custody after shooting two Police Officers.
> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/manhattan/man-wanted-nyc-nj-bombings-arrested-shooting-police-officer-article-1.2797960?utm_content=buffer8ebd5&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=buffer&utm_source=facebook.com
> Reuters quotes Elizabeth mayor Chris Bollwage as saying one officer was* hit in the protective vest *and the other in the hand: sources cited by other media organisations say both officers are expected to survive.



That's at least the second US officer saved by their protective vest this week.  This from an article, shared with the usual disclaimers, on the shooting in Philly of Sgt Sylvia Young last Friday.



> "Miller and Young, a 19-year police veteran, were in stable condition Saturday at Penn Presbyterian Hospital. Young was struck up to eight times. Bullets hit her protective vest and her left arm.
> 
> Mayor Jim Kenney praised officers and pleaded with them to follow Young's example and wear their protective vests.
> 
> "Thank you for what you do for us every day, and please, please, please, every shift, please wear your vest," he said. "They will save your life, as we saw tonight."



It's unfortunate that the mayor still has to encourage officers to wear their body armour.


----------



## gryphonv (19 Sep 2016)

The fact they caught him alive is great though. Very rare as it is.


----------



## mariomike (19 Sep 2016)

Haggis said:
			
		

> It's unfortunate that the mayor still has to encourage officers to wear their body armour.



"...please, please, please, every shift, please wear your vest," 

Very kind of the mayor to beg  ask so nicely. 

CLEVELAND, Ohio -- Cleveland EMS is stepping up safety measures with a new policy that requires Paramedics and EMTs to wear bulletproof vests during every call.
http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2016/01/bulletproof_vests_now_mandatory.html

That's not a polite request. It's an order.

We were offered vests in 1999. Just one condition. They had to been worn at all times. Except in stations, hospitals, in-service medical education, or court. 

Guess how _that_  vote went.  

Regarding the bombing,

The bombing closed Hospitals, poor EMS response times: How New York City dodged a bullet.
http://observer.com/2016/09/new-york-dodged-a-bullet-on-saturday-night/
The City needs to reduce ambulance response times to prepare for future terror attacks.

FDNY transported 20 patients. Only one was seriously injured, and all have since been released from hospital.

Had the terrorists proved more proficient and managed to detonate the second bomb or launched a larger attack that caused mass casualties...


----------



## cupper (19 Sep 2016)

Having driven through that section of Manhattan during midday I can say that the writer's recommendation of having dedicated lanes for first responders is a delusional dream. Last summer I was heading to a jobsite in Queens, and my GPS took me across Manhattan on 34th street, from the Lincoln Tunnel to the Midtown Tunnel. This is about 7 blocks north of where the second bomb was found. At midday I was in heavy traffic, and it took about 30 minutes to go the 1.6 miles from tunnel to tunnel. And there was an emergency vehicle trying to move through that traffic at the same time.

Also, They were more lucky that the incident occurred at night on the weekend. Had this occurred during the week, during the normal work day, traffic would turn into absolute gridlock, and would just keep extending out as more traffic moved towards the effected area until the word got out to avoid Manhattan altogether.


----------



## mariomike (19 Sep 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> Also, They were more lucky that the incident occurred at night on the weekend. Had this occurred during the week, during the normal work day, traffic would turn into absolute gridlock, and would just keep extending out as more traffic moved towards the effected area until the word got out to avoid Manhattan altogether.



I read that the bomb went of in one of Manhattan's most LGBT+ friendly neighborhoods. Perhaps the fact that it went off at 8:30 p.m on a Saturday night was no accident? < speculation only.


----------



## Lightguns (19 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I read that the bomb went of in one of Manhattan's most LGBT+ friendly neighborhoods. Perhaps the fact that it went off at 8:30 p.m on a Saturday night was no accident? < speculation only.



Maybe another gay Middle Easterner whose religion is at odds with his desires while being unable to score a local boyfriend?  Speculation only!


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Sep 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> If I were a New Yorker, I would be more worried about the mayor and governor's need to come out before the evidence and do everything possible to not blame the islamists with some of the most amazing convoluted language in the history of political PC.  They were almost pathological in their need to convince everyone, very PC.



That's what I took away from their responses as well.


I'm  surprised the BlackLivesMatter crowd isn't throwing a hissy fit yet because someone else is in the news.


----------



## mariomike (19 Sep 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> Having driven through that section of Manhattan during midday I can say that the writer's recommendation of having dedicated lanes for first responders is a delusional dream. Last summer I was heading to a jobsite in Queens, and my GPS took me across Manhattan on 34th street, from the Lincoln Tunnel to the Midtown Tunnel. This is about 7 blocks north of where the second bomb was found. At midday I was in heavy traffic, and it took about 30 minutes to go the 1.6 miles from tunnel to tunnel. And there was an emergency vehicle trying to move through that traffic at the same time.
> 
> Also, They were more lucky that the incident occurred at night on the weekend. Had this occurred during the week, during the normal work day, traffic would turn into absolute gridlock, and would just keep extending out as more traffic moved towards the effected area until the word got out to avoid Manhattan altogether.



I'm surprised FDNY does not operate Multi-Patient Units ( MPU ) for MCI / ASHE. I worked MPU steady after 1980. 
You can get a lot done with a bus. Only takes a three-Paramedic crew, driver included. They are a wise investment, especially in these uncertain times.

The pic is from a night fire in Mississauga.  But, the principle was the same in rush-hour downtown traffic congestion. Just took a little longer. You're always fighting traffic in the GTA. As seen in the other pic. ( Love the big effin' A!   )

Nice vid of the alleged perp running from police in Linden, New Jersey with gun in hand.
http://abc7ny.com/news/bombing-suspect-ahmad-khan-rahami-captured-in-linden/1517053/


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Sep 2016)

Heck, even Winnipeg has a bus (MIRV - Major Incident Response Vehicle).


----------



## cupper (19 Sep 2016)

There are reports that investigators are looking into whether one of the bombs may have used hexamethylene triperoxide diamine (HMTD).

*New York explosion: Everything we know so far*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/09/18/new-york-explosion-everything-we-know-so-far/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> Both bombs in New York were filled with shrapnel and made with pressure cookers, flip phones, Christmas lights and explosive compound, The New York Times reported late on Sunday.
> 
> Reports on Sunday suggested the devices were packed with a chemical similar to Tannerite, used in shooting targets.
> 
> But by Monday police were investigating the suggestion that the bombs contained HMTD, or hexamethylene triperoxide diamine - a high explosive that is relative easy for terrorists to “home brew” from instructions found on the internet. HMTD is similar to triacetone triperoxide (TATP), used in the London tube bombings, the “Shoe Bomber” attempt to blow up an airliner, and the train station and airport bombings in Brussels earlier this year.



Link to Wikipedia page on HMTD

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexamethylene_triperoxide_diamine


----------



## mariomike (19 Sep 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Heck, even Winnipeg has a bus (MIRV - Major Incident Response Vehicle).



"It is one of only two such vehicles in Canada, the other belonging to the City of Toronto EMS. A second MIRV, smaller in capacity is still in use within the fleet.
◾It is one of only two such vehicles in Canada, the other belonging to the City of Toronto EMS."

I never heard them called MIRV. Always MPU. It was important to put the word "patient" in there. 

We had quite a little fleet. We have used them since 1975. After a train hit a TTC bus. A 1961 GMC New Look "Fishbowl" that our Garage people retro-fitted in house was the first. That was the first ambulance bus I drove. Was quite a work-out with no power steering. Really not the best for emergency driving.

Then came the Orion 1's and Orion 2's ( extended ), Eldorado's, MCI coach. The Orion 1's were the real workhorses. 

Also a Winnebago. But, you can imagine the weight with patients and crew and oxygen etc... Couldn't stop. The City got sued, and a head got rolled. 

With a bus, with just three Paramedics, including the driver, you can release ambulances back into the system to handle regular 9-1-1 calls. 

The buses also came in handy for "special" calls. VIPs, bariatric, heart and lung machines, multiple incubators etc. All the calls that were beyond the capacity of regular ambulances. The new low floor designs really save your back.

FDNY has buses. But, without seeing the interiors, it's hard to tell if they are for Command and Communication ( we had those ) or if they are true Multi-Patient Units. Looks like FDNY may be needing more, as there were complaints about response times to the bomb attack. Which bad as it was, could have been an awful lot worse...

GET WELL SOON: Linden, NJ Police Officers Angel Padilla and Peter Hammer & Mark Kahana (not pictured).

US soldiers assigned to protect Penn Station in a Starbucks.

Heavily armed teams of NYPD Police Officers are deployed to stand behind a barrier & protect their station. Looks like a scene out of Fort Apache the Bronx.


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Sep 2016)

Same MO as the Boston bombers with regard to use of pressure cookers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Sep 2016)

Interesting exchange, indeed ...


> Two years before Ahmad Khan Rahami went on a bombing rampage in New York and New Jersey, his father told the police that the son was a terrorist, prompting a review by federal agents, according to two senior law enforcement officials.
> 
> Separately on Tuesday, another official said that when Mr. Rahami was captured during a shootout with the police, he was carrying a notebook that contained writings sympathetic to jihadist causes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Sep 2016)

> The father made the statement about his son being a terrorist to New Jersey police in 2014, when Mr. Rahami was arrested after a domestic dispute and accused of stabbing his brother.



lol
Whats a jihadist gotta do to get recognized these days?


----------



## mariomike (20 Sep 2016)

No surprise that calls are now flowing in to 9-1-1 for suspicious packages in NYC.
http://nypost.com/2016/09/20/nypd-sent-to-investigate-suspicious-packages-in-manhattan/


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> No surprise that calls are now flowing in to 9-1-1 for suspicious packages in NYC.
> http://nypost.com/2016/09/20/nypd-sent-to-investigate-suspicious-packages-in-manhattan/



This is a good thing.... for the Bomb Squads. 

It was always great to get lots of calls, even if only a fraction were real devices, as it helped us train up the new folks really fast in an operational environment. Mark my words, the NY bomb disposal drills will be really good by the end of this!


----------



## mariomike (20 Sep 2016)

Out of curiosity, I tuned in Manhattan Command: 16:39 FDNY EMS Dispatch hits the tones and states jobs are holding. 
Yep, ready for The Big One. < sarcasm. 
Not a shot at FDNY, Toronto is likely no better. FDNY had 9/11, for us, The Big One was, and still is, SS Noronic. Really no comparison.

Meanwhile, in New Jersey,

“When I noticed the bag I said, ‘This is fine, I can have this for work, I can put my lunch in,’ ...says it all
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2016/09/20/ivan-white-lee-parker-elizabeth/
Two Men Unlikely Heroes After Discovering Bag Of Pipe Bombs In Elizabeth

They were carrying the bomb bag around for a while before they looked inside. Good thing they didn't take it into the police station. 

Meanwhile, across America, Paramedics are being issued Ballistic PPE. Orlando ( Big surprise. < sarcasm ) Also, Denver, St. Louis, San Antonio and Charleston etc... 

Federal charges filed against N.Y./N.J. bombing suspect Ahmad Rahami ...have fun in Supermax.

As of 18:17 NYPD have responded to 406 calls for suspicious packages since the Manhattan explosion.

Bomb suspect worked as unarmed security guard

Seen this guys? Drop a dime!
https://www.fbi.gov/wanted/seeking-info/unknown-individuals-new-york


----------



## cupper (21 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Seen this guys? Drop a dime!
> https://www.fbi.gov/wanted/seeking-info/unknown-individuals-new-york



Seems that they are very, very lucky to be alive.

*These Are The 2 Guys Who May Have Accidentally Disabled A Bomb In New York*

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/09/21/494884506/these-are-the-two-guys-who-may-have-accidentally-disabled-a-bomb-in-new-york?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20160921



> These two guys may have accidentally disabled a pressure cooker bomb that was left on a sidewalk in Manhattan:
> 
> 
> Authorities in New York are looking to talk to two unknown individuals who may have accidentally disabled a bomb on the streets of New York.
> ...


----------



## cupper (22 Sep 2016)

Apparently after these guys left with the suitcase, someone else walks by and kicks the plastic bag with the pressure cooker in it.


----------



## mariomike (23 Sep 2016)

Today,

Ahmad Rahami rode train to New York City with bombs in bag
http://abc7ny.com/news/sources-ahmad-rahami-rode-train-to-nyc-with-bombs-in-bag/1523630/

Abandoned car outside LaGuardia Airport causes lockdown and panic 
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/abandoned-car-leads-laguardia-airport-lockdown-article-1.2802656

911 calls to the NYPD about possible bombs in NYC jumped 400% after the bombing.
http://pix11.com/2016/09/22/more-than-800-suspicious-packages-reported-to-nypd-since-chelsea-bombing-police/

Officials commended FDNY EMS Station 7 for their response to the bombing on West 23rd Street.
http://www.ny1.com/nyc/manhattan/news/2016/09/23/officials-praise-first-responders-who-raced-to-scene-of-chelsea-bombing.html

FDNY RTF ready to go!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKtl-dlBplK/?hl=en


----------



## mariomike (26 Sep 2016)

Today,

NYPD shows off ‘total containment’ vehicle used to take away undetonated explosive planted by Chelsea bomber 
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nypd-removed-undetonated-bomb-chelsea-attack-article-1.2806121

Improvised Explosive Device Awareness – 19SEP16
https://info.publicintelligence.net/NJROIC-IED-Awareness.pdf

Somebody's idea of a joke?

Found near Manhattan hospital
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/manhattan/nypd-probes-suspicious-package-found-manhattan-hospital-article-1.2807501

“It looked like five or six sticks of dynamite wrapped in black tape with a radio transmitter on top,” said Kenneth Jackson, 68, who found the device on the street in a blue bag full of porn magazines.


----------



## mariomike (6 Oct 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> ST. CLOUD, Minn. (AP) — Eight people were injured during a stabbing attack at a Minnesota shopping mall that ended with the suspected attacker — who was dressed in a private security uniform and made references to Allah — shot dead by an off-duty police officer, authorities said.
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/f05eb8439c394c4eb1d88bb0a967902e/police-respond-report-shooting-stabbing-mall?utm_campaign=SocialFlow&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=AP
> 
> "The suspect made at least one reference to Allah during the attack and asked at least one person whether they were Muslim."



Oct 6, 2016

Chilling Video Shows Minnesota Mall Stabbing Suspect Attack Clerk 
http://abcnews.go.com/US/chilling-video-shows-minnesota-mall-stabbing-suspect-attack/story?id=42619413&cid=abcn_tco


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Oct 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Oct 6, 2016
> 
> Chilling Video Shows Minnesota Mall Stabbing Suspect Attack Clerk
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/chilling-video-shows-minnesota-mall-stabbing-suspect-attack/story?id=42619413&cid=abcn_tco



Perfect reason for conceal carry permits in Canada.


----------



## mariomike (6 Oct 2016)

Just when I thought it was safe to go back to the mall. Think I'll start ordering Online.


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Oct 2016)

Happy to see the attacker didn't survive his contact with the off duty officer.  Good ending for me.


----------



## mariomike (2 Nov 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> ISIS Claims Responsibility for St. Cloud Mall Attack
> http://kstp.com/news/st-cloud-police-crossroads-mall-report-shooting-stabbing/4267007/
> An Islamic State-run news agency claims the man who stabbed and wounded eight people at a mall in Minnesota before being shot dead by an off-duty police officer was a "soldier of the Islamic State."



Caller "The cops with the gun walking around, are those good cops?"
911 "Y'know I honestly can't tell you right now"

911 transcripts show confusion, fear during St. Cloud mall stabbings
https://www.mprnews.org/story/2016/11/02/911-transcripts-show-confusion-fear-during-st-cloud-mall-stabbing
Associated Press ·  Nov 2, 2016


----------

